# what does a ballast do



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

You mean a ballast?

Unless you are runing incandescents, spiral power compacts, or burning a lantern, yes, you do need one. 

I can't help you on the last one. What kind of light are you running? 

I think this may help you. Rex's Guide to Planted Tanks


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ballasts are what send power to your bulbs, essentially.

Yes, you'll need one to run your light. If yours is bad, you'll have to rule out: 1) bad bulbs, 2) faulty connections first if it's a DIY project. If it's a pre-made fixture, the ballast is probably bad if you KNOW FOR SURE your bulbs are good but they don't fire.

...this is in very basic terms and just serves as a guide for you. What are you trying to accomplish? Did your fixture go out, or did you try to wire one, etc...?


edit: Damn, I've been ninja'd!


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

epicfish said:


> edit: Damn, I've been ninja'd!


Score I finally got one!


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

well i bought this used from a friend of mine. let it site around for a month the bulbs do fire up but then the go out after about 15min so i dont think the bulbs are bad. the ballist is the only thing i can think that is wrong with it. should i just take it up to my lfs and have them point me in the right direction. i just wanna get this thing to work. mine is a dual strip flouresent light.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

A ballista is an ancient weapon much like a oversized crossbow. It would have no true use for aquarium lighting.

A ballast on the other hand is a different story. Wikipedia is your friend.

Electrical ballast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> A ballista is an ancient weapon much like a oversized crossbow. It would have no true use for aquarium lighting.



Hahhaha, Rex. That was great.


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

well i have 2 25watt bulbs that are in there right now. Do you guys know what kinda ballast i will need to get for it.


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

and what does ninja'd mean


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

chrisoneal said:


> well i have 2 25watt bulbs that are in there right now. Do you guys know what kinda ballast i will need to get for it.



For best service, please post the model number of the light fixture or the ballast. A picture of the ballast would be wonderful. One we have that information, we can then tell you what to get and where to go.

You might also consider ripping out the internals and using a kit from AHSupply.com or retrofitting with spiral compacts.

Anyways, a picture would be nice.

Ninja: a post answering the question that was submitted while composing an elegant reply so that your post becomes the second to say the same thing.


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont know how to get pictures on here yet. but one the back of it says. 36; fluorescent twin-tube aquarium reflector. 120volt,63watt 60Hz. All glass aquarium, INC


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

there is a number on the inside (DIANE C405A)


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

chrisoneal said:


> and what does ninja'd mean


Ninja'd is when you are typing a response and a guy posts before you do saying basically the same thing.


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

there i didnt know if you seen the post but i posted what info i could get.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

chrisoneal said:


> there is a number on the inside (DIANE C405A)


I believe that is only the QA (inspected by) tag. 

You can:
* Try to use the 5 year ballast warranty http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...043&itemNo=0&In=ALL&N=2036904+4294967134&Ne=2
* Use a replacement ballast from a hardware store that is capable or driving at least 2 bulbs at 25W.
* Gut the fixture and use a single 96W PC bulb http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

The last two assume some familiarity with electronics and or DIY. Proceed at your own risk.


----------



## BlueRam (Sep 21, 2004)

There are several sites that cover "Twin Tube Shop-Light Retrofit"
such as http://tristan.homelinux.net/fish/tank/retrofit/index.htm

These are DIY projects that carry a risk. The technique mentioned (ODNO) increases the bulb output. Several stickies in this section explani the risks and benefits....


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

well i went down to lowes and the had single ballast and double one. if i get two single will that work. if not then i have to fine one that will work for 2 lights at 25 watts or more. they had one up there for 40 watts. Are the supposed to be that much 26.99-44.99 for a ballast


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

hey guys i was wounder if you would know if this would work for mine

http://cgi.ebay.com/Electronic-Ball...ryZ58145QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

well i found a number on the ballast but it says Cat no IG230ELS


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

if i was to buy this wat else do i need to purchase beside bulbs
http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=ES00938


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

That looks to be a complete kit, you’ll just need bulbs. However it does not include reflectors. They have $15 reflectors their but when you figure in the cost of two of them it is more expensive the ahsupply.com and probably not as good of reflector. http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

You'll need some way to mount either kits though, either inside a wood canopy or inside a gutted fixture or maybe spaced slightly and laying on a glass top. Just figure out the dimensions you have to work with and make sure you have adequate space.

And you do know what you linked was two (2) 96W lights? Make sure thats what you want, thats a ton of light depending on your tank size and you goals obviously.


----------



## chrisoneal (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a 125g planted or wanting it to be planted right now i have 3 24in 15 watt bulbs on there and i need way more. what kinda fixture would i need to mount that in. is there anyother place i can get the whole set up for cheaper.


----------

